# Τραγουδάνε τα τζιτζίκια τη νύχτα;



## nickel (Aug 4, 2013)

Εκεί που είχαμε μαζευτεί προχτές, στην Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου την Παρασκευή, μας ξεκούφαιναν τα τζιτζίκια. Πιο πολύ ακούγονταν τα τζιτζίκια από τη μουσική! Κάποια στιγμή το τραγούδι τους μού θύμισε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά:
«Μα γιατί τραγουδάνε τα τζιτζίκια τέτοια ώρα;» ρώτησα. Ήταν κοντά μεσάνυχτα. 
«Μα έτσι κάνουν πάντα, δεν σταματάνε το τραγούδι τους», μου είπαν.
«Εκεί που μένω εγώ πέφτουν για ύπνο μαζί με τον ήλιο».

Το θυμήθηκα τώρα (απέξω σιγαλιά) και το έψαξα. 

Η καλύτερη εξήγηση που βρήκα:

A few people have asked me if cicadas sing at night. The truth is, in most cases they do not. Most of the time when you hear an insect at night it is a cricket or katydid. However, there are a few cases when cicadas will sing at night:
- In the presence of artificial light sources, like streetlights & flood lights, or a full moon. I turned on a flood light tonight to test this and it worked: a cicada started to sing.
- When it’s extraordinarily hot.
- If the cicada is disturbed or attacked.
- If they’re overcrowded
http://www.cicadamania.com/cicadas/do-cicadas-sing-at-night/


----------



## sarant (Aug 4, 2013)

Εδώ στην Αίγινα πάντως, τα τζιτζίκια μάς ξεκουφαίνουν μόνο το πρωί, το βράδυ κοιμούνται τον ύπνο του δικαίου.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 4, 2013)

Για τα τζιτζίκια ξέρω και εκ πείρας ότι τραγουδάνε όταν κάνει πολλή ζέστη. Όπως και αυτή τη στιγμή που τα ακούω απ' έξω...


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2013)

sarant said:


> κοιμούνται τον ύπνο του δικαίου


... και του δροσερού και του αστρίμωχτου.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2013)

Αυτό το When it’s extraordinarily hot είναι η εξήγηση: Αυτή τη στιγμή έχει απόλυτη ησυχία, επειδή έξω κάνει δροσιά. Χθες το βράδυ που έκανε πολλή ζέστη, τα άκουγα να χαλάνε τον κόσμο. Όποτε κάνει πολλή ζέστη, τα ακούω όλο το 24ωρο. Όποτε δροσίζει, σταματάνε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Όποτε κάνει πολλή ζέστη, τα ακούω όλο το 24ωρο. Όποτε δροσίζει, σταματάνε.


Αυτό συμβαίνει και με μένα. Απλώς δεν είστε παραδίπλα να με ακούσετε πώς κάνω. Καλημέρα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 5, 2013)

Όταν ξεκινάνε το τζιτζιτζί από τις πέντε το πρωί, κι αντί για τα κοτσύφια ακούς αυτά, καταλαβαίνω πως τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα θα λιώσουμε.
Συνήθως εδώ το βράδυ δροσίζει, κι έτσι σκάνε λίγο (το βουλώνουνε, εννοώ  ). 

Θυμάμαι ένα βράδυ στην Επίδαυρο που τα είχαν δώσει όλα. Αντί ν' ακούω τους ηθοποιούς άκουγα τα σκασμένα τζιτζίκια :angry:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Θυμάμαι ένα βράδυ στην Επίδαυρο που τα είχαν δώσει όλα. Αντί ν' ακούω τους ηθοποιούς άκουγα τα σκασμένα τζιτζίκια :angry:


Έχω ακούσει ότι κάτι τέτοιο συνέβη κάποτε στο Ηρώδειο μ' έναν πολύ διάσημο πιανίστα. Τον αποσυντόνισαν και τον εκνεύρισαν τόσο πολύ τα τζιτζίκια, που σταμάτησε να παίζει.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 5, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Έχω ακούσει ότι κάτι τέτοιο συνέβη κάποτε στο Ηρώδειο μ' έναν πολύ διάσημο πιανίστα. Τον αποσυντόνισαν και τον εκνεύρισαν τόσο πολύ τα τζιτζίκια, που σταμάτησε να παίζει.



Μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Εκείνη η παράσταση ήταν πραγματική δοκιμασία (και παραδόξως δεν έφταιγαν οι ηθοποιοί   )


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2013)

Κι εγώ ξέρω ότι τα τζιτζίκια τραγουδάνε τη νύχτα όταν είναι ζεστή νύχτα. Είναι η υπενθύμηση ότι σκάμε από τη ζέστη. Αλλά προς τι η γκρίνια κι ο αλληλοσπαραγμός; Μετά από λίγο τα τζιτζίκια γίνονται ένας θόρυβος στο βάθος, δεν τον ακούμε όταν δεν τον προσέχουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μετά από λίγο τα τζιτζίκια γίνονται ένας θόρυβος στο βάθος, δεν τον ακούμε όταν δεν τον προσέχουμε.


Δοκίμασε να καθίσεις στη βεράντα μου περιστοιχισμένη από αυτόν τον θόρυβο και σου εγγυώμαι ότι σε λίγο θα μπεις μέσα στο σπίτι και θα κλείσεις τα διπλά τζάμια.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 5, 2013)

Κάθε θόρυβος μπορεί να απομονωθεί από το μυαλό και να τον συνηθίσουμε ή να μην του δίνουμε σημασία. Μιλάμε για επαναλαμβανόμενο θόρυβο και όχι για βόμβες που σκάνε ξαφνικά ή κάτι άλλο. Ακόμα και με κομπρεσέρ έχω καταφέρει να δουλέψω στο παρελθόν. Τα τζιτζίκια ούτε καν τα ακούω όταν δουλεύω... Άσε που τα θεωρώ και δείγμα υγείας το καλοκαίρι. 

Όταν το μυαλό δεν συγκεντρώνεται αρκετά σε κάτι τότε ενοχλείται από τζιτζίκια και άλλα. Αλλιώς... Σιγά μην μπω και σε ηχομονωμένο καταφύγιο για να αποφύγω το τραγούδι τους... :twit:

Συν ότι όποιος έχει μικρά παιδιά, μαθαίνει ότι τα τζιτζίκια, για παράδειγμα, είναι τραγούδι αηδονιού μπροστά στις φωνές τους... :twit: :lol:


----------



## crystal (Aug 5, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως πολύ χαίρομαι μ' αυτά που διαβάζω, γιατί μία φορά έτυχε να μου τη σπάσουν τα τζιτζίκια, και μόλις το είπα οι υπόλοιποι με κοίταξαν λες κι είχα πει ότι θέλω να σκοτώσω μονόκερο.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2013)

Κρουστάλλω, σε νιώθω :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 5, 2013)

Από ένα σημείο και μετά όντως παύεις να τ' ακούς συνειδητά, αλλά η συχνότητα και η ένταση του ήχου σε κάνει να έχεις ένα μόνιμο εκνευρισμό, που κάποιες στιγμές αναρωτιέσαι πού οφείλεται. Μετά συνειδητοποιείς ότι μιλάς και χάνονται τα σίγμα και τα ζήτα σου, γιατί έχουν αφομοιωθεί στο τζιτζίκισμά τους. 

Σαν τη σκηνή που μου διηγήθηκε κάποτε μια κολλητή μου: Έκανε δουλειές στο σπίτι και κάποια στιγμή αισθάνεται ότι κάτι της τη σπάει αφάνταστα. Στην αρχή δεν μπορούσε να καταλάβει τι την ενοχλούσε τόσο πολύ. Όταν το έψαξε λιγάκι, συνειδητοποίησε ότι ήταν οι τσιρίδες της Πρωτοψάλτη που ακούγονταν από το ανοιχτό τρανζιστοράκι. :devil:


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2013)

Μπέρνι, όσο αστείο και να φαίνεται μια συμβουλή που δίνουν προς θλιμμένους οι επαγγελματίες είναι να μην ακούνε θλιβερά τραγούδια. Και ναι, δουλεύει. Μια εποχή μόλις έκοψα τον Μελωδία έφτιαξε το κέφι μου.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω πως μπορώ να πω αν κάτι που ακούγεται είναι τζιτζίκι ή τριζόνι ή ό,τι άλλο. Κι ούτε νομίζω πως η δυνατότητα μιας τέτοιας διάκρισης περιλαμβανόταν ποτέ στα ενδιαφέροντά μου. Όσο δε για τον ύπνο σε θορυβώδες περιβάλλον, για χρόνια κοιμόμουν σε πίστες αεροσκαφών με πολλή κίνηση και δοκιμές κινητήρων παραδίπλα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2021)

Νήμα του 2013, αλλά το θυμήθηκα επειδή σε ένα γκρουπ του ΦΒ μια κυρία μιλούσε για τα τζιτζίκια της Αμερικής. Λέει ότι ήταν ενθουσιασμένη που μετά από πολλούς μήνες λόγω λοκντάουν γύρισε στη γενέτειρά της (από τη Γερμανία όπου μένει τώρα), αλλά μετά από λίγες μέρες της πέρασε ο ενθουσιασμός επειδή την έχουν εξουθενώσει τα τζιτζίκια.


----------

